# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Melatonine 0.1 mg werkt dit wel?

## TT

Werken homeopatische slaapmiddelen met 0,1 mg melatomine nu wel of niet?

----------

Nu, bij mij dus totaal niet.

----------

Nee, probeer capsules met 3mg en bij voorkeur time-released. Alleen via internet te bestellen, er zijn importbeperkingen in Europa maar toch proberen te bestellen (in USA). Als je als trefwoord 'melatonin 'gebruikt krijg je genoeg sites waar je kunt bestellen

----------


## Ronald

Hallo,

Je kan gewoon bij je arts terecht voor Melatonine.
Als je aangeeft dat je slaap problemen hebt, zal de arts een recept voor je uitschrijven.
Ik gebruik al een jaar Melatonine 5 m/g en dit werkt bijzonder goed bij mij.
Melatonine heeft nog veel meer voordelen dan alleen beter slapen, bijvoorbeeld, het helpt bepaalde ziektes te remmen of tegen te gaan. Het is een van de sterkste antioxidanten.
Een antioxidant is een vechter tegen vrije radicalen en vrij radicalen zijn bacteriën die ziektes veroorzaken.

Als je Melatonine laat voorschrijven, dat moet je dit wel betalen bij je apotheek. 16 euro voor 60 tabletjes 5 m/g

Ik hoop dat je iets aan dit informatie hebt

Groetjes Ron

----------

Ik heb het ook geprobeert, maar ik moest er soms 2 a 3 x per nacht uit om te plassen. Nu, dan kom je ook niet aan je nachtrust toe. Normaal hoef ik er ook niet uit en als je het wilt gebruiken kun je dat ook inderdaad beter via een arts doen want zo onschuldig zijn ook niet alle homeopatische middelen. Ik gebruik nu al een tijdje een slaapmiddel via de huisarts en dat bevalt mij goed. Ik weet dat het verslavend kan werken maar dat ligt vind ik, ook wel jezelf. Ik ben er in ieder geval tevreden mee.
Vrouw 54 jaar.

----------


## TEDDY

Ik heb zeer ernstige in- en doorslaapproblemen, deze zijn vastgesteld bij een onderzoek (slaap per nacht zo'n 4.30 uur, reeds 40 jaar lang), toch kan ik enkel tijdens het weekend slaapmiddelen nemen (meer krijg ik er niet), je kent dat wel, verslaving, te jong enz.... Ik heb een hele tijd melatonine 3 MG genomen en kon me daar behoorlijk mee behelpen zonder enige bijwerking als inslaapmiddel, het is een lichaamseigen hormoon. Ik kocht het verschillende jaren in SLUIS, maar dan wel onder de toonbank want ook daar is het nu verboden, in België kan je het zelfs met een doktersvoorschrift niet krijgen denk ik want de neuroloog waar ik bij ga is er een erge voorstander van en zegt ook dat er moeilijk aan te geraken is omdat het onder andere een zeer goedkoop middel is om aan te maken en de verkopers van slaapmiddelen houden de hele handel in melatonine dan ook tegen met alle macht.0,1 mg zal denk ik niets uithalen maar het mag in die hoeveelheid inderdaad vrij verkocht worden.

----------

Nu dat bedoel ik dus. Als 0.1 mg niet werkt waarom verkoopt men het dan? Ik zie soms ook in de reklamefolders die we door de brievenbus krijgen van die aanbevelingen omtrent dat middel. Ik ging dus naar de reformzaak en kocht het dus maar het helpt totaal niet. Zonde van mijn geld dacht ik. En nu zie ik dat je 3 mg nodig zal hebben om het te laten werken.Maar dat verkopen ze dus niet. Nu, dan vind ik die andere(0.1 mg) pure verlakkerij dan. Maargoed, ik ga gewoon door met de medicijnen die ik wel van mijn huisarts krijg en voel mij daar ook goed bij.
Groeten van een vrouw.  :Wink:

----------


## Teddy

Ooit heb ik bij gebrek aan beter ook zo'n potje van 0.1 mg gekocht waar wel 500 stuks inzaten, maar begin maar eens te tellen, zo'n 30 stuks per keer; en hoewel het voor te produceren een goedkoop middel is, wordt het duur verkocht : ik betaalde zo'n kleine 20 euro per pot van 60 stuks; dus als je een goede huisarts hebt die jou met de gepaste middelen helpt : houden zo, ik kan dat jammer genoeg niet zeggen.

----------

Ik had het toendertijd gekocht voor fl.18,95, 60 stuks, dus da,s al een tijdje terug.Ze zaten op zo,n doordrukstrip en moest er dan 2 a 3 per avond nemen. Nu, zoals ik al eens hierboven ergens had geschreven, moest ik er alleen maar van plassen. Ik heb het een week geprobeert en ben er mooi weer mee opgehouden. Nu krijg ik van mijn huisarts een gewoon regulier slaapmiddel en daar ben ik tevreden mee en heb ook geen behoefte dat ik er meer van wil. Maw, ik vind zelf niet dat ik er aan verslaafd ben al kan ik ook niet zonder. En niet iedere arts geeft inderdaad zomaar die medicijnen is ook mijn ervaring maar ik heb iets traumatisch meegemaakt en ben dan heel onrustig. Dus daarom krijg ik het denk ik wat gemakkelijker.
Nou, dit was het dan weer. Groetjes. Vrouw.  :Wink:

----------


## Teddy

Ik heb ook traumatische ervaringen achter de rug, zo'n vijftien jaar mishandeld, vervolgens de Ziekte van Hodgkin (lymfeklierkanker) in verre staat, ben er blijvend + 66 % invalide door geworden, maar ik raadpleegde reeds diverse artsen, zelfs 2 professoren, maar het blijft njet, enkel bakken antidepressiva kan ik krijgen. Je ziet het niet aan mij (ik lig minimum 12 uur per nacht in bed om toch maar de dag door te raken) en daarom zijn ze keihard voor mij, ik vind trouwens dat de artsen altijd héél gehaast zijn en niet de tijd nemen om je op te volgen (sommigen lezen zelfs mijn operatieverslag en zo niet door), hier in België is dat toch zo.

----------

Nou da,s ook erg dan wat jij allemaal hebt meegemaakt zeg! Zo erg was het bij mij niet. Ik heb ook een ernstige ziekte moeten doorstaan (hartkwaal) maar ben daar redelijk van opgeknapt. Maar dat slapen lukt bij bij ook niet en dacht ook wel dat het aan de overgang in mijn geval dan kon liggen. 

Ik kreeg zojuist weer zo,n folder in de bus van Swing levend en daar lees ik dan verhalen van mensen in waarvan ik denk, dat heb ik ook maar ,waarom helpt het mij dan niet? En als iedereen die supplementen zou gebruiken dat heb je bijna geen kwalen meer! Nu, ik geloof daar niet in! Ik heb diverse malen het èèn en ander gekocht en geprobeerd, maar het hielp alleen mijn portemonee.

Maargoed, er zijn genoeg mensen die er wel baat bij hebben en die moet je dan ook in hun waarde laten maar ik zou het zo wie zo niet zonder overleg met een arts gaan gebruiken.

En wat ik uit jou verhaal begrijp kun je wel anti depresiva krijgen en geen slaaptabletje? Wel raar dan! Nu, ik hoop voor je dat ze toch eens een keer naar je willen luisteren hoor! Het beste ermee.  :Smile:  Groetjes.

----------


## Teddy

Dank je wel ! Ik heb nu zo'n vijftiental soorten van die antidepressiva (gelukkig kosten die maar een appel en een ei), en als ik nu een nieuwe arts bezoek gooi ik de hele handel op tafel en zeg er cynisch bij dat ik alle soorten aan het verzamelen ben, want na twaalf jaar erg sukkelen ben ik alleen maar redelijk agressief geworden t.o.v. die dokters; moet je dan hun gezicht zien ; maar ik ben dan nog altijd niet geholpen natuurlijk. 
Ik wens jou hierbij ook alleen maar het beste toe ! En, zorg dragen voor die huisarts van je want hij is goud waard !!!

----------

Nu, weet je Teddy, ik heb bijna geen kontakt met de huisarts. Ik ben zo,n 3 jaar geleden voor dat probleem bij hem geweest en hij heeft mij toen dit middel voorgeschreven en nu kan ik gewoon iedere maand ff bellen en ligt er weer nieuwe klaar bij de apotheek. En ik hou het zelf wel onder controle hoor! Ik ga nog wel regelmatig voor controle naar de cardioloog maar die weet niet eens dat ik dat gebruik geloof ik.

En zò erg is dit toch ook weer niet vind ik zelf? Ik ben trouwens ook heel even aan de anti depresiva geweest maar dat was gelukkig maar tijdelijk na mijn ziek zijn. Toen zag ik het ff niet meer zitten maar met behulp van die huisarts en mijn familie was ik er weer snel bovenop en heb nu niks meer nodig van die medicijnen.

En dat jij ook nog zoveel hebt? En ze kosten je haast niets zeg je, nu hier hoef je dat helemaal niet te betalen als je goed verzekerd bent tenminste. Ik kan mij heel goed voorstellen hoor dat jij nu zo cynisch bent,want dit schiet natuurlijk niks op zo. Nu, als je er nog over wil praten op dit forum ga gerust je gang hoor! Er zijn genoeg mensen die wel naar jou willen luisteren hoor! Waaronder ik dus!

----------


## Nolda

:Smile:  O, sorry mijn naam was eerst die vrouw, maar ik heet dus Nolda.  :Wink:

----------


## Teddy

Hoi Nolda, lief van je om zo te reageren. Mijn naam is Nicole. Ik heb twee hospitalisatieverzekeringen en ben al zo'n 23 jaar bij hetzelfde ziekenfonds (zoals ze dat bij ons noemen), toch zijn de medicijnen hier in België héél duur hoor. Je kan hier zelfs geen homeopathie in een serieuze dosis verkrijgen, soms zelfs niet met een voorschrift van de arts ! Ik neem bvb. lecithine in een dosis van 1200 mg en dat kan je wel bestellen bij de apotheek, maar je betaalt er het drievoudige voor dan in Nederland. Dus ik steek een aantal keer per jaar de grens over en maak er een uitstap van, ik breng dan tevens spullen mee voor een aantal buren. Die antidepressiva ga ik telkens halen zodat ik ze kan voorleggen als ik die arts nog zie, maar ik heb ze zelden genomen, ik ben er bang van, er zit volgens mij gevaarlijk spul bij. Ikzelf geloof er zelfs in dat sommige soorten wel degelijk aanleiding geven tot een grotere zelfmoordneiging; maar bij ons wordt het voor van alles en nog wat voorgeschreven, ik heb me laten wijsmaken dat die artsen er héél mooie geschenken voor krijgen als ze ze veel voorschrijven ! Hier lijkt het wel alsof het middelen zijn die voor alles kunnen dienen, ook met cortisonepreparaten zijn ze hier héél gul ! Ik ben in feite niet depressief, althans volgens mezelf niet, maar als je bedenkt dat ik gewoonlijk (wanneer ik niets inneem) slechts zo'n 4,5 uur slaap per nacht en dat sedert een kleine 40 jaar, en voor mijn Hodgkin werkte ik dan nog in Brussel (zo'n 12 uur per dag onderweg) dan ben je al heel snel opgebrand en daardoor heb ik mijn Hodgkin ook opgelopen denk ik. Sedert dan is het alleen van kwaad naar erger gegaan. Nu leef ik zoals een patiënt met chronische vermoeidheid, terwijl het volgens mij met wat nachtrust toch beter zou kunnen, ik heb ook héél veel hoofdpijn gewoon van vermoeidheid. Ik ben een type met karakter en als men mij zegt één pilletje, zal ik mij daaraan houden en zelfs proberen er een kwartje of een halfje af te doen, ik vind ook dat er in een geval als het mijne geen sprake zou zijn van verslaving, het is gewoon een noodzakelijk iets dat mijn levenskwaliteit zou verbeteren, ik heb verdorie al genoeg afgezien. Ik hoop nog altijd dat het op een dag goed komt en ik de juiste medicatie krijg die blijft werken, want dat is ook een beetje een probleem hé, de gewone doorsnee slaapmiddelen zouden na een 40 dagen niet meer werken.

----------


## Nolda.

:Smile:  Hoi Teddy.

Ik heb je verhaal weer gelezen en dat vind ik echt niet mis! Als je gehoord hebt dat die artsen misschien wel mooie cadeaus krijgen voor die medicijnen die ze uitschrijven, is het voor jou te hopen dat dan ook een keer gaat gelden voor een slaaptabletje. Het hoort volgens mij bij de zelfde groep medicijnen. Dus begrijp ik echt niet dat jou dokter er zo moeilijk over doet.

En jij zegt, dat je nog zo,n 4 1/2 uur slaapt, maar als ik niks in neem kom ik helemaal niet in slaap. Dan lig ik maar te malen in mijn hoofd. Ik weet niet hoe dat komt. Maar jij hebt toch veel meer meegemaakt dus zou je toch in ieder geval s,nachts rust moeten krijgen? En dan die hoofdpijn erbij? Verschrikkelijk dan! Die chronische vermoeidheid herken ik wel enigzins, maar dat wijt ik ook aan mijn ziekte die ik heb gehad en aan de medicatie die ik nu in moet nemen, waaronder Selokeen en dat staat bekend als bijwerking, vermoeidheid.

Maargoed daar is mee te leven want je kan je zo druk maken als je zelf wil. En ik doe het dus gewoon rustig aan met alles. Maarja, ik weet ook wel dat dit niet voor iedereen geld. Niet iedereen KAN zich dat ook permiteren maar ik heb heel veel steun aan mijn man gelukkig. Ik werk zelf ook nog parttime en dat gaat mij nog goed af.

Nu Nicole, ik hoop echt voor je dat er een oplossing komt voor jou problemen en laat je niet gek maken door andere mensen die het soms ook altijd beter weten omtrent antidepressiva want daar ben je zelf bij. Sommige middelen zijn best goed maar om dat nu uit te vinden als je zoveel keus ervan hebt? Moeilijk hoor! Luister maar naar je eigen geest en lichaam. Ik wens je nogmaals het allerbeste en ik lees wel weer hier op het forum. Groetjes van Nolda.  :Wink:

----------


## Kruimel

Ik kan melatonine 0,1 mg toch wel aanbevelen.Dat potje van 500 tabletjes is van Liberty(goedkoop)en te bestellen bij de reformwinkel.Ik gebruik per keer 3 tabletjes en slaap er goed op. Die hoge doseringen zijn m.i. niet echt nodig.Nu zijn mijn problemen gerelateerd aan de overgang. Misschien als je zwaar overspannen bent of zo dat het onvoldoende werkt.

----------


## Nolda

Hallo Kruimel.

Nu, het is altijd te proberen, alleen in mijn geval had het totaal GEEN effect. Maarja, dat zal inderdaad niet voor iedereen gelden! Maar voor zover ik mijn toestand bekijk,was en ben ik niet overspannen en dacht ook dat het met de overgang te maken had. Maar weet je, ik kan er niet goed tegen dat mensen soms zeggen van, baat het niet, schaad het niet, want dat is beslist niet zo.Het zal zeker minder schadelijk zijn dan alle andere medicijnen maar toch vind ik dat men alternatieve middelen ook in overleg met een arts moet doen en niet op eigen houtje. Maarja, dat moet een ieder voor zichzelf maar weten. Ik vind het toch fijn voor jou dat jij er wel baat bij hebt.
Gr. Nolda  :Wink:

----------

:Wink: mijn dochter, met ME, heeft op recept van de kinderarts. 5 mg. melatonine voorgeschreven. het heplt haar goed, ze gebruikt het alleen wanneer ze een dip heeft in het slapen. en het heplt. het fijnste is dat de huisarts de herhalingsrecepten tekend en wij het vergoed krijgen van de verzekering.
succes ermee enhet is dus gewoon te verkrijgen.

----------

:Smile: Precies!!!! Dat bedoel ik. In overleg met je arts al is het dan ook zo te koop. Maar als je dochter baat heeft bij 5 mg wat moet een volwassene al dan niet innemen om het te laten werken? Nu, het is zoals ik al zei, toch voor een ieder verschillend. Fijn dat we dat aan elkaar kunnen meedelen toch? Ook ben ik blij voor je dat het je dochter wel helpt.
Gr. Nolda.  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald

:-/
Ik snap er niks van, maar ik geloof dat de vraag begon met
"Werken homeopatische slaapmiddelen met 0,1 mg melatomine nu wel of niet? "

Nu lees ik over ziekenhuis opnamen en zo...Allemaal heel er en zo, dat wel en echt hoor ik wil geen niemand bekritiseren hoor, maar Melatonine was.!!! het onderwerp.

Bij mij werkt 5 m/g heel goed en ald ik 's nachts wakker wordt, dan neem ik een halve pil en val weer snel in slaap. Ik sliep al jaren heel slecht en sinds ik Melatonine gebruik, slaap ik rustig en ik kan zelfs ook uitslapen. Dit kon ik nooit namelijk.
Ook stress en depressies kunnen je slaap verstoren, maar Melatonine kan je helpen om sneller en dieper te laten slapen.
Maar Melatonine is niet alleen goed voor de slaap...Ook voor je weerstand..Afijn.. Je kan op het internet heel veel info inwinnen wat betreft het onderwerp...Melatonine.

Iedereen de groetjes...

Ronald...

----------


## Nolda.

> :Frown:  Nu Ronald, dat is dan heel fijn voor jou dat het jou wel helpt. En als je niet tegen de gesprekken kunt op dit forum, moet je niet kijken! Voor sommigen van ons is dit een uitlaadklep. En dat het zo goed met jou gaat door de Melatonine, is dan goed om te lezen maar daarom hoef je deze gesprekken niet af te zeiken. Volgens mij gaat het er nog steeds over als alleen hebben sommigen er een verhaal bij.
Welterusten en slaap lekker. :-/  :Wink:

----------


## zilver

ik wil graag in contakt komen met mensen die melatonine gebruiken..
ik gebruik het zelf ook..
mail me op [email protected]

----------


## Miepertje86

Ik begrijp niet zo goed waarom jullie allemaal zoveel moeten betalen voor melatonine.. 
Ik heb vandaag gewoon een recept gekregen van mijn arts. werd niet vergoed..
Maar was voor 30 tabletjes van 3 mg €3,90 kwijt...
en dat was gewoon bij de apotheek... 

In ieder geval.. het hoefd dus absoluut niet duur te zijn! 
Gewoon een receptje vragen (bij sommige artsen ffies doordrammen, doen ze maar een keer wel wat jij wilt!) en lekker slapen..

fijne nacht!
Groetjes,
miriam

----------


## Petra717

Tijdje terug heb ik ook melatonie 5mg gehad (via de huisarts). Bij mij sloeg het totaal niet aan, merkte totaal geen verschil. Bij de een werkt het wel en bij de ander niet.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb 3 weken melatonine 5mg gebruikt en ik vond het hemels...ik slaap weer als een baby!!

----------


## Agnes574

Heb deze week van de huisarts Circadin 2mg gekregen omdat ik al 2 weken weer minder goed sliep...slaap nu weer als een roosje en voel me veel beter nu als ik opsta..niet meer zo geradbraakt!!
De huisarts en mijn apotheekster raden mij homeopatische middelen sterk af omdat het héél erg verdund zou zijn. Geef mij dus maar lichaamseigen stoffen of middelen op plantaardige basis!

----------


## cris1211

Ik bestel melatonine bij http://www.import-vitamins.nl/voedin...melatonine.php
deze werkt beter dan de melatonine die je in de winkel koopt. En stukken voordeliger dan de melatonine die je via de arts krijgt. *Je kan hier melatonine 3 mg melatonine 5 mg zonder recept krijgen*.

----------

